# New member, new gun...



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey guys. Newbe from TN here. Just got a new to me savage 16 in .243, and I'm wanting to get started coyote hunting. I put a Nikon pro staff scope on the gun and got it bore sighted, but the weather has kept me from being able to zero it in yet. I bought some Winchester varmint x in to grain to try out. Any one use this ammo and how'd it work? I'm not interested in saving pelts so hide damage is not an issue. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PredatorTalk Justin.

I bet that ammo will shoot pretty good out of that Savage. Post up a picture of your gun if you have a minute, we're always up for gun porn.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: Testing different ammo is half the fun of getting a new gun.


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry that should be 58 grain... stupid smart phone... It is a 3 year old gun, and the recoil pad has a small rip but not too bad. The factory black stock has been diy camo'd and has a stainless barrel. I'm pretty happy with it. Its gonna be mainly a coyote gun, but may use it on whitetail with some 90-100 grain bullets. Just gonna be a work in progress... What are some options for an aftermarket stock without breaking the bank??? Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Here it is... You can't really tell much about the camo in the pic, but it looks pretty good. Hopefully I'll have some pics of some yotes pretty doin too...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Check this link out for a stock around $116 shipped http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=54911&cat=1220


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. Something like that is what I am looking for. What is involved in putting on a stock like that? Sorry to show my gun smithing ignorance...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy the reading.

Boyds Gunstocks has some featherlight thumbhole stocks for $99.00 each, (+ freight), here are two savages I have with the stocks on them.










Here is the link,

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=54913&cat=1220

Both of my barrels and receivers dropped right in and screwed down with out any problems.
Before you order one make sure you order the correct one for the bolt release you have.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Justin!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Justin, enjoy the great advice.


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

OK guys... finally got to put a handful of shots down the tube today. Only took 5 shots to get her zeroed at 100 yards. The Bdc reticle on the Nikon says to get it 3/4 inch high at 100 for a 200 yard zero. This is my first Savage and all I can say is "Where have you been all my life"!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

generally all you need to put on a new stock is a torque wrench in in/lbs usually 45-60 in/lbs will do, unless your dead set on shooting single holes at range, then you need to bed it properly with poxy or fiberglass. Savages are great rifles OTB, very hrd to beat in that arena of off the shelf precision, only way to beat them is bed and restock and rebarrel an action through a good smithy


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

OK... another rookie question. What is meant by "bedding a stock"? I'm just wanting to develop a great coyote gun. Prob won't be shooting past 250-300 yds, nowhere I hunt would offer longer shots. Thanks for all the help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You really don't need to "bed" the stock if you are just going to use the rifle for hunting at 250 to 300 yards. If you are doing serious target shooting competition then you would want to bed it.

Bedding the stock is a way of getting a very even surface for the action and barrel to mate to the stock and prevent any movement when shooting the rifle. You would put a release agent on the action and the barrel and then put the bedding material in the stock and reinstall the action and barrel in the stock and torque the screws to hold it together and let the bedding material set up. Then there is the final clean up and trimming of excess material from the stock. When you put the action and barrel back in it will go to the exact same location again and be fully supported to prevent any movement.

There is more to the actual bedding procedure but that is the short story.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

bedding the stock is when you apply a coating of some kind that will harden and cast the locking lug face of your action into your stock making it mate correctly, since gun manufacturers churn out thousands of rifles they simply split the difference on the stocks mating surface so it is a somewhat of a "crap shoot" on how well yours will set. They have over the years gotten much better at it, but it is still not "perfect". The process is only necessary if you need to improve the accuracy for your needs or just because, many times in hunting it is unnecessary. I doubt you will need it done.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

dwtrees, I see that we were typing a reply at the exact same time :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw that too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

OK. Thanks fellas. I probably won't bed the stock, but I am seriously considering an aftermarket stock. Those from Boyds look pretty cool.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be reluctant to touch it if it shoots that well !


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

A bell and carlson stock is very hard to beat for the price, they use a full aluminum bedding surface, so when you torque it down, it kinda self beds it's self. This is not perfect, but it is a sight better than plastic that usually comes with a production rifle. Also, for the money, I believe B&C are the best thing around. Short of a $500+ manners or mcmillian stock they have no competition at their price point of around $260. Check out stockysstocks.com


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally got to do some shooting after work this morning. 100 yards, the furthest 2 shots were 2" apart
I don't know how to calculate moa but I think this is pretty good for a $175 scope... I might try some more tweaking, I'm really happy with those results.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For all practical purposes you can call 1" at 100yds a minute of angle. it's really 1.047 " at 100yds. So a 2" group would be 2 minutes of angle (MOA), a 3" group 3MOA and so on ......at 200 yards 2" is 1 MOA etc. That is usually referenced to a 5 shot group, although a 3 shot group is also acceptable due to shortages. How many shots do you have at that target


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

There's 7 shots on that target. And the one at the very top and the one at the very bottom are 2 inches apart. Keep in mind this is after working 13 hours last night and pulling over in a field on the way home...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol So was the realty sign in a convenient spot ? I never count the first shot IF I just cleaned the gun, and i never hunt with a just cleaned barrel. The reason for that is that oil in the barrel will screw with the bullet and many times cause a flyer.


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha!!! Yeah I snatched up the sale sign!! Hope they won't miss it!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

+1 on Boyd's products.

Top notch. No fitting needed on mine. Five minute job swapping stocks.

Only thing I've noticed, being 6'2" and long armed, the butt pad could be a touch longer. When I order my next one for my Axis, I'll see about getting extended recoil pads.

My Rem 700 box magazine 25-05


----------

